# تصميم محطات RO باستخدام RO-Projection



## eng_3eed2000 (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوه الاعزاء ربما يكون هذا الموضوع جديد من نوعه الى حد ما لاننى لاحظت ان هناك مواضيع كثيره تتناول محطات التناضح العكسى RO باستخدام الاغشيه الحيوية Membrane. ومعظم هذه الموضعات تناولت شرح RO من خلال اللقاء الضوء على المراحل الاساسيه للمكونات المحطة وترتيب مراحل المعالجه مع تناول بجزء من التفاصيل المعدات المستخدمة فى كل مرحله ووظيفة كل جزء فيها .

ولكن قد نويت فى هذا الموضوع ان نبدء القصه من البدايه فانت كمهندس كيف يمكنك تصميم محطه RO وكيف يمكنك اختيار اجزاء المحطه وحساب سعه المضحات والضعوط التى يجب ان تعمل عندها واختيار Membrane المناسب .... الخ. اتمنى بعد انتهاء الموضوع ان يكون الجميع قادرون على تصميم محطات التناضح العكسى.

مبدئيا: من اهم الاجزاء التى يجب معرفتها قبل القدوم فى التصميم هو تحليل المياه المراد تحليتها
فعلى سبيل المثال فان هناك اكثر من مصدر للمياه الخام Raw Water Feed Source
ويمكن تقسيم مصادر المياه الى:
1. مياه عالية الملوحه وتكون نسبه TDS(Total Disolved Soild)l عالية جدا مثل مياه البحار
وعلى سبيل المثال قد تصل نسبة TDS فى البحر الاحمر الى 45000 مجم/لتر- وفى الخليج العربى الى 42000 مجم/لتر- وفى البحر الابيض المتوسط الى 40000 مجم/لتر -المحيطات الى 34000 مجم/لتر.
وغالبا تتراوح نسبة الملوحة فى مياه البحار من 25000مجم/لتر الى 60000 مجم/لتر.
ملحوظة: مصدر سحب المياه يمكن ان يكون من خلال deep wells او open intake system

2. مياه متوسطة الملوحه وتسمى Brackish Water وتنتج غالبا من مياه الابار او البحيرات شبه االعذبه وغيرها وتترواح نسبة الملوحة فى المياه متوسطه الملوحه من 1500 مجم/لتر الى 25000 مجم/لتر.

3. مياه عذبة وتتراوح نسبه الملوحه بيها من 50 مجم/لتر الى 1500 مجم/لتر

4. قد يكون مصدر المياه المراد تحليتها قادمة من مياه الصرف المعالجة سواء معالجه ثانوية او Tertairy filteration او Tertairy MF/UF
وفيه هذه النوعيه تكون نسبة الاحمام قليله ولكن ياخذ فى الاعتبار امكانية حدوث biofouling السريع.

5. قد يكون مصدر المياه المراد تحليتها هى SWRO ونريد تقليل نسبه الملوحه فيها لاقل حد طبقا للاستخدمات الصناعية كما هو مطلوب فى حالة Boiler or Medical applications.

ثانيا: بعد تحديد مصدر المياه المراد تحليتها يجب اخذ عينة من المياه وتحليل نسب الاملاح فى المعمل ومن اهم العناصر التى يجب معرفتها هى:
1. الايونات الموجبة وتسمى (Cations) وهى الصوديوم Na- الماغنيسيوم Mg- الكالسيوم Ca- البوتاسيوم K
2. الايونات السالبه وتمسى (Anions) وهى كلوريد Cl- كبريتات So4- بيكربوينات HCO3- كربوينات CO3- فلوريد F- وبروميد Br.

من العناصر السابقة يمكن الحصول على TDS.

ثالثا: الان سوف نقوم بالتصميم كالاتى
أ- المعالجة الاولية Pre-Treatment
ب- مجمع مضحة الضعط العالى والغشية High Pressure Pump& memebrane
ج- المعالجة النهائيه post Treatment

أ- المعالجه الاوليه: فى هذه المرحله لابد من تحديد نوع المعالجة على حسب الاستخدم
حيث يمكن استخدام فلاتر رملية Sand Filter او Muliti-Media Fiter
او يمكن استخدام طرق معالجة اولية كتقدمة كاستخدام micro screen مع Micro-Filteration

ويجب معرفه ايضا نسبة SDI-Silt Density Index
وٍSDI=(1-T0/T15)*100/15
ايضا مصطلح Tubidy مهم ويجب معرفتة
وعلى اساس هذا يمكن استخدام الطريقه 

ب- Desilination System
وياتى هنا لب الموضوع حيث هذه اخطر مرحله فى بناء المحطه ويترتب عليها نجاح المشروع

اولا هناك عدد من الشركات التى تقوم بتصنيع Membrane ومن اشهرها
1. شركة Dow الاميركية وتقوم بتصنيع Filmetic Membrane
2. شركة Toray اليابانية وتقوم بتصنيع Toray Membrane
3. شركة Hydranatics 
4. شركة KOCH
5. هناك شركات اخرى منها الكورى ولكن هذا الذى تعاملت معه.

الجزء القادم سوف نتاول TORAY RO PROJECTION


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (29 يوليو 2011)

يمكن تنزيل Toray Proection من الموقع الشركة الاتى

http://www.toraywater.com/apac/en/services/service_software_download/services_torayds.aspx

ومرفق ايضا TMEu_handling manual (RO)


----------



## رائد حيران (30 يوليو 2011)

شكــــــــرا جزيـــــــــــلا لك على هـــــــــــــذا الموضـــــــوع الرائــــــــــــع


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (31 يوليو 2011)

هذا صوره للبرنامج بعد التصطيب


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (31 يوليو 2011)

الان نود:
تصميم محطة تحلية SWRO حيث يتم سحب مياه التغذية من deep wells وسعة المحطة 2500م3/يوم
تحليل المياه الخام حسب التقرير المرفق.
TDS inlet=45000 mg/l and TDS outlet=500mg/l

المطلوب:
اختيار نوع الغشاءالمناسب وعدد الاغشية Membranes وعدد Vessels
والحصول على سعه وضغط مخضة الضغط العالى.

برجاء الرجوع الى المرفق


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## medhatzaki (20 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم....ورزقك العلم ...والخير...موضوع اكثر من رائع...شكراااااااااااااااً


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك علي الموضوع الرائع
نحن نتعامل مع Toray


----------



## EL3SHRY73 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششكور


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ششششششششششمجهود رائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عدنان النجحي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع ومشكرو عليه ,, هل ممكن الحصول على برنامج التصميم Toray Design .


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

نعم البرنامج على الموقع التالى
http://www.toraywater.com/apac/en/services/service_software_download/services_torayds.aspx


----------



## zicaaa (16 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب لو هنشتغل بfilmtec حد ممكن يشرح لنا ال rosa


----------



## kefah_qasem (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد حل لمشكلة انسداد الممبرين في وقت قصير مقارنة بالعمر الافتراضي
حيث ان نسبة الملوحة في المياة العادية (ماء الحنفية) 600-900ملغم باللتر
ارجو اعلامي بالمواد الكيماوية المناسبة والتراكيز المطلوبة لازالة الرواسب التي تغلق الفتحات المجهرية الموجودة داخل الاغشية
جزاكم الله خيرا لمافية نهضة الامة العربية والاسلامية واني افتخر بالانتساب لهذا الموقع الرائع وانشاء الله الى الامام​ابو عبدالرحمن​


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

verygooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## أهرامبكر (22 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز وننتظر المزيد وياريت لو فيه معلومات عن استخدام كبريتات المنجنيز وبرمنجانات البوتاسيوم فى المعالجة الاولية 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد عاصم النبوي (8 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا.
شكرا وفي انتظار المزيد، فأنا معك متابع إن شاء الله.


----------



## اسحاق عمان (16 يناير 2012)

*مشكور أخي العزيز *


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## abdelbaky osman (5 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكرررررا لك


----------



## amroaboaly (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائغ


----------



## hassounen (8 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا لكم


----------

